# New power supply for Gizmo?



## emac (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm of the opinion that the Gizmo is a nice little amp, especially after doing dweekie's mods. Been using it in my computer system for a while, and have been very happy w/ it. But, as usual, I'm looking to see if I can improve it further. 

Wanted to see if anyone has tried a different power supply for their Gizmo. Back in the day, dweekie mentioned in one of his modded Gizmo threads that he tried a different one w/ good effect, but his was pretty expensive. So, I wanted to see if anyone has any suggestions that are more affordable. 

I was thinking of getting this 24 volt one from All Electronics: http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/PS-2417/24VDC-1.7A-POWER-SUPPLY/1.html

This is the same company that makes the 12 V power supplies that dweekie had recommended for T amps (e.g. Trends and Sonic Impact). I currently use one w/ my Super T amp, and I am very happy w/ it.


----------

